# Has anyone made cheese like this?



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

Its called "SMEERKAAS" and it's a spreadble gouda cheese. I bought some at a farmer's market from a Dutch Gouda maker. It is SOOO delicious and also stored in a bottle, shelf stable. I would love to make something like this so if anyone has a recipe or point me to a book with a recipe I would love to try it! BTW The ingredients calls for a stabaliser not sure what that is. I'm assuming it just helps with the consistency, separation issues maybe? Thanks.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I couldn't find a recipe for smeerkaase in english but I did find this one:


> Title: Schmierkase
> Yield: 1
> 
> Ingredients
> ...


Dutch smeerkaas:


> 4 koppies melk
> 500 g margarine (goeie romerige soort)
> 1 kg cheddar kaas
> sout en swart peper na smaak
> ...


Translated:
4 smart cookies milk 500 g margarine (goeie romerige type) 1 kilogramme cheddar cheese sout and swart pepper after taste Cook everything saam and mix paste deeglik. Opsioneel: mix approximately R20 se fyn buttock tongue daarby. Bottle warm and bere in yskas when afgekoel. :really
I think opsioneel=optional
Hope this helps!
Megan


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

Now that's a translation!!!! I would have loved to see your facial expressions when you were doing this..... Too bad that I'm toooooooooooooooooooooooooo fat to be a Fly on the Wall !


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Just saw this.... smeerkaas just means cheese you can smear right? LOL because there is gouda smear, cheddar smear and even one made out of small curd cottage cheese. It's classy velveeta and a healthy version of that stuff you can squirt out of a can. 
All the recipes I've seen take milk or cream, your choice of cheese, butter/margarine and salt and pepper or other seasonings. If you start with a sour type cheese you also stir in baking soda to neutralize the acidity. Melt it all together and put it into a bottle warm ( to prevent moisture evaporation) after the perfect consistency is reached. If you are going with a thicker spread you pour it in a pan and chill and then it is like Velveeta.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL, I did it in babelfish, but tried to figure out the rest. :shudder I collect language dictionaries but don't have one in dutch. :nooo But yeah,from what I gather smeerkaas is just smear cheese. 

Megan


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the recipe and the laugh! Sorry I haven't been back sooner I've been a little caught up in the Christmas thing.


----------

